# Honda EU70is starter issue?



## General31 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi , I have a Honda EU70is with around 1100hrs on it. Today when I went to start it there was nothing happening when I turn the key and pushed the starter button. The display didnt light up . It did cord start. I went home and swap out the battery but that didn't change anything. When it is running and I select option 4 on the display it shows 0.0 . What's my next option? I did check the fuses and they appear ok , but could it be the 3 amp fuse?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

did you use a brand new battery?
we have switched over to lithium batteries on these.

also make sure they battery connections are right on the pos and neg.
and they are clean and bright.

do you have the service manual?
you need it for sure to help with the steps


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Check the fuses. In the battery compartment.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Fuse - Honda EU70is Owner's Manual [Page 69]


Honda EU70is Manual Online: Fuse. If the fuse is blown, the starter motor will not operate. In the event of fuse failure, locate the cause of failure and repair it before you continue operation. If the fuse continues to fail, discontinue generator use and consult your servicing dealer.




www.manualslib.com


----------

